
Chess Programming Wiki - tonteldoos
https://www.chessprogramming.org/Main_Page
======
tonteldoos
I stumbled onto this while looking (because nostalgia) at portable chess
computers. An interesting section is on chess on the arduino:
[https://www.chessprogramming.org/Arduino#Chess_Programs](https://www.chessprogramming.org/Arduino#Chess_Programs)

